# [2012 ] RIP Twinkies



## BoaterMike (Nov 16, 2012)

The end of an era.

What's your favorite Hostess treat?

Personally I favored the filled cupcake and the cherry pie.  

M


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe part of the company's economic problem is I gave up eating that "type" of food 15+ years ago. Tastykates are (were) my downfall. But as my generation has aged and we have watched peers huff and puff while walking a block, others buy pull on shoes as they can't tie their laces, wear mumu's as their waists can't be found, etc ---  I simply don't buy very much "junk" food. If you don't buy it, you can't eat it.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 16, 2012)

I was always a chocolate cupcake fan.  The kind with the curly-cue white swirls on the chocolate icing.

As an aside, (and not to get political here) I laughed out loud today when I saw a picture labeled "IRONIC:  After Colorado and Washington legalize marijuana, Hostess goes out of business."  All those people who get the munchies are going to be a mess! 

Dave


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 16, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> As an aside, (and not to get political here) I laughed out loud today when I saw a picture labeled "IRONIC:  After Colorado and Washington legalize marijuana, Hostess goes out of business."  All those people who get the munchies are going to be a mess!



:hysterical::hysterical:

But don't worry, as part of the liquidation, the "Hostess" brand will be sold and the products will most likely come back on the market.  It's just that they may be made in some bakery in China. 

Kurt


----------



## BoaterMike (Nov 16, 2012)

PigsDad said:


> :hysterical::hysterical:
> 
> But don't worry, as part of the liquidation, the "Hostess" brand will be sold and the products will most likely come back on the market.  It's just that they may be made in some bakery in China.
> 
> Kurt



Would not surprise me if Grupo Bimbo entered the picture.   They own practically every other bread/snack cake brand.  They're pretty good at what they do. 

Mike


----------



## susieq (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll miss the cupcakes for sure, but what I heard from that announcement is that 18,000 more people will be out of work.   This country is doing so much better.........


----------



## blakebr (Nov 16, 2012)

I will miss the chocolate cupcakes.  Yum

Some simple math.  2/3 of the employees voted yes to a new contract with an 8% reduction in pay.  1/3 (The bakers) said no to a 8% temporary reduction in pay.  Now 18,000 folks are out of a job with a 100% cut in pay.  This will also impact their suppliers.  Fewer people are buying the Hostess brand because the stuff is "not on their diet."  The company has to adjust.

I support unions, but market reality is reality.


----------



## l2trade (Nov 16, 2012)

twinkies, twinkies, twinkies, why????? - I haven't had one in quite some time, but I really, really want one NOW! It must be the power of suggestion. My wife is hopping store to store, but it obviously appears we were way too late to react to this news.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 16, 2012)

blakebr said:


> Some simple math.  2/3 of the employees voted yes to a new contract with an 8% reduction in pay.  1/3 (The bakers) said no to a 8% temporary reduction in pay.  Now 18,000 folks are out of a job with a 100% cut in pay.  This will also impact their suppliers.



If true, stupid, stupid!!

George


----------



## Carol C (Nov 16, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Would not surprise me if Grupo Bimbo entered the picture.   They own practically every other bread/snack cake brand.  They're pretty good at what they do.
> 
> Mike



Yep, I was thinking the business would re-organize and sell itself or partner with Bimbo in Mexico. Bimbo = Wonder Bread.


----------



## am1 (Nov 16, 2012)

And this thread has gone political.  As a kid I liked the kind of products that were produced but now I do not.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never ate twinkies or anything else by Hostess... Not real food -- IMHO.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 16, 2012)

The chocolate cupcakes with the filling and white swirls on top were also my favorite, but I bet I haven't had one for 15 years or so.  I've never been a fan of Twinkies, for which they are best known.  Saw something on the news where the inventory has been cleared off the store shelves and is now showing up on eBay!


----------



## Laurie (Nov 16, 2012)

Chocolate cupcakes were also my #1 favorite. 

No one's mentioned snowballs or ding dongs. 

I actually liked all the ones I remember (don't recall a cherry pie), but looking back can't imagine how I found those snowballs appealing. Yuk!

Oh yeah, and ho ho's - liked them too.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, yeah, the snowballs!  Yum, Mom used to pack those in our lunches when we could afford it.  It was a VERY rare treat.


----------



## BoaterMike (Nov 16, 2012)

Laurie said:


> I actually liked all the ones I remember (don't recall a cherry pie), but looking back can't imagine how I found those snowballs appealing. Yuk!



Back in the day the thought of 480 calories and 20 grams of fat didn't even register.   How could it possibly be that bad???  It's got fruit in it. 






Mike


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 16, 2012)

Snowballs are my favorite . . . love the marshmallow cream outer with coconut!


----------



## Corinne (Nov 16, 2012)

*Yodels*

Yodels were my favorite.  Bad for me, I know, but yummy nevertheless.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 17, 2012)

Back in the 1980s, one of the guys I worked with put a Twinkie on a paper plate and microwaved it for a while--not that long, a few minutes. When he took it out, the creme filling had gushed out. 

When it cooled, the whole thing was hard like plastic. He tacked the whole paper plate to his bulletin board, where it stayed for years. Occasionally someone would rap on it like knocking on a door. Yep, still solid!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Less people will get clogged arteries.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 17, 2012)

Chemical company stocks will be hit hard.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 17, 2012)

blakebr said:


> I will miss the chocolate cupcakes.  Yum
> 
> Some simple math.  2/3 of the employees voted yes to a new contract with an 8% reduction in pay.  1/3 (The bakers) said no to a 8% temporary reduction in pay.  Now 18,000 folks are out of a job with a 100% cut in pay.  This will also impact their suppliers.  Fewer people are buying the Hostess brand because the stuff is "not on their diet."  The company has to adjust.
> 
> I support unions, but market reality is reality.



The market chose to have less strokes.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Nov 17, 2012)

wackymother said:


> Back in the 1980s, one of the guys I worked with put a Twinkie on a paper plate and microwaved it for a while--not that long, a few minutes. When he took it out, the creme filling had gushed out.
> 
> When it cooled, the whole thing was hard like plastic. He tacked the whole paper plate to his bulletin board, where it stayed for years. Occasionally someone would rap on it like knocking on a door. Yep, still solid!



Twinkies hardened in the manner you describe can penetrate virtually any hardened material when launched at high speed.   There is a rumor that the department of defense wants to buy all the remaining Twinkies for use as bunker busters.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 17, 2012)

*All might be gone*

Not a big fan of Hostess Products but did like Wonder Bread growing up because it was so soft to eat and we were always told how good it was for you.  Well, Wonder is part of the deal too and unless another company picks it up you won't see it anymore.
I don't believe Bimbo will be buying any of these unless the really pick and choose because they seem to want to rid themselves of some pastries also.
What gets me is the affect the bakers had on the rest of the employees.  I think I read somewhere that they made up 1/3 of the employees and of course only some of them voted to strike which then put out everyone else.
18,500 people more out of work right before the holidays.  
In talking to the drivers (the ones that deliever to grocery stores) they haven't been very happy at work for years because they had to take cuts in pay, benefits, and even lost their pensions to try to keep the company going.
Now, they see some websites offering jobs to do the same thing for about 1/2 what they were making before.  It used to be a decent job.
What will the old part of Vegas do without Twinkies to fry?
Bart


----------



## blakebr (Nov 17, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Snowballs are my favorite . . . love the marshmallow cream outer with coconut!



Yup, pink snowballs because they look like...  Well you can guess what this old guy is thinking. :whoopie:


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 17, 2012)

Icc5 said:


> What will the old part of Vegas do without Twinkies to fry?


And county fairs?

At least there will still be deep-fried Oreos. 

Kurt


----------



## Pat H (Nov 17, 2012)

The chocolate cupcakes and pink snowballs - yum. I wouldn't eat bread if it wasn't Wonder. Like so many others here, I can't remember the last time I ate any of those things.


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 17, 2012)

I always liked the chocolate filled cupcakes but also liked the Suzie Q's that no one has mentioned.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 17, 2012)

Laid-off Hostess Workers Face Tough Job Market - by Annalyn Kurtz/ CNNMoney/ money.cnn.com

Richard


----------



## ricoba (Nov 17, 2012)

pgnewarkboy said:


> Chemical company stocks will be hit hard.



:hysterical::hysterical:

BTW, so much for the fried Twinkie market!


----------



## siesta (Nov 17, 2012)

BoaterMike said:


> Would not surprise me if Grupo Bimbo entered the picture.   They own practically every other bread/snack cake brand.  They're pretty good at what they do.
> 
> Mike


 this is a very likely scenario. But rest assured there will be a group to step up to the plate, my guess is the longest we'll see a halt on production is 6-12 months at the most.

And to the guy that said theyll be made in china, which was likely tongue in cheek, production will stay here. They have hundreds of production factories and distributors here.


----------



## Beefnot (Nov 17, 2012)

I feel for the folks who voted to accept the wage reduction plan but were held hostage by the other idjuts who feel that wage and benefits increases are a birthright no matter what the reality.


----------



## klpca (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm amazed at the Twinkie love in this post! Personally I was never a fan, even as a kid. But I feel for you guys. I know how devastated I'd be if they stopped making Doritos.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 17, 2012)

*Forget  FB, Buy Twinkies*

Worst  case you can always eat a Twinkie!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=twinkies&_sacat=0&_from=R40


After GM went down the tube due to  high labor  costs and  also  have  to include mismanagement think  lesson would sink in  a  wage cut although painful   beats unemployment.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 17, 2012)

*no shortage of Twinkies in Canada*

All you Twinkie (& ohter product) lovers will have another excuse to visit Canada! Our Canadian Hostess products will not be affected as they are owned by a large Canadian bakery. Here's one article, of many, that has been in our newspapers. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...usiness-but-canada-unaffected/article5365001/
~Diane


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hoho's and Ding Dongs were my favorites, although I haven't eaten either for years and never planned to buy another one again. I use to eat a lot of this stuff when I was a kid and had the metabolism to burn all those calories and fat grams off. I could eat a ton of that stuff and never gain a pound. Now I think about one and my weight goes up.

Yes healthy is in and high fat, high calorie is out. It was a matter of time before Wonder went under with their business plan. Either change with the times and start producing healthier products of go out of business. It was perhaps a little premature but something that was bound to happen if they kept trying to sell the same old products to a generation trying to think healthier. Heck, even McDonalds is posting calorie counts and offering healthier options on their menu's.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hostess' brands -- Drakes and Dolly Madison, Wonder, Nature’s Pride, Merita, Home Pride, Butternut and Beefsteak -- may survive a sale, but if not, they will join these brands on the ash heap of history...

From Business News Daily:
-- Amoco (merged with BP).
-- Borders (sold to Barnes & Noble).
-- E.F. Hutton (acquired by Lehman Brothers).
-- Kenner Products (folded into Hasbro).
-- Oldsmobile.
-- Palm (devices rebranded HP).
-- Pan Am.
-- Tower Records.
-- TWA (acquired by American Airlines).
-- Woolworth.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 17, 2012)

*Not Just Your Father's Oldsmobile.*




Talent312 said:


> Oldsmobile.


Also Pontiac & Saturn. 

Previously, another car company stopped production of Plymouth. 

Mercury also bit the dust. 

No great loss.  There are still plenty of cars of all shapes & styles & prices being made, foreign & domestic. 

Ditto with the bread & cake industry -- there are still lots & lots of kinds & flavors, both wholesome & junk food.

Creative Destruction, they call it. 

Something's lost & something's gained. 

So it goes.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Lydlady (Nov 18, 2012)

*RIP Twinkies*

The Ding Dongs were always my favorite.  I couldn't even find those in the snack size today. Didn't they also make something called Zingers?


----------



## "Roger" (Nov 18, 2012)

Clue "R" in today's New York Times Acrosstic:

_Brand name on a Ding Dongs box_ (seven letters)


----------



## persia (Nov 18, 2012)

PanAm's airline name has been tried five or so times, none successful, the latest died because it's founder couldn't keep his junk in his pants when he was on the internet with a 14 year old girl who turned out to be a cop.  Brands come, brand go, that the way of the market.


----------



## cmh (Nov 18, 2012)

Another vote for the chocolate cupcakes.  :whoopie:

I must admit, I haven't had any Hostess products for years.

I never had a fried Twinkie at a fair and always wondered what they were like.  Did any of you ever have a deep fried Twinkie?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 18, 2012)

Blame to Go Around at Hostess - by Jordan Weissman/ Business/ The Atlantic.com


Richard


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 18, 2012)

If you are going for decadence do it right, you only die once.

Café du Monde for beignets in New Orleans

or funnel cakes at Disney, State Fair, where ever.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 18, 2012)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




pacodemountainside said:


> Café du Monde for beignets in New Orleans.


Café au lait et beignets. 

Yum.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## e.bram (Nov 18, 2012)

The UNION put Hostess under. End of story.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 18, 2012)

A moment of silence, please...........


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 18, 2012)

moonstone said:


> All you Twinkie (& ohter product) lovers will have another excuse to visit Canada! Our Canadian Hostess products will not be affected as they are owned by a large Canadian bakery. Here's one article, of many, that has been in our newspapers. http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...usiness-but-canada-unaffected/article5365001/
> ~Diane



  Another reason to invade Canada !

( http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179235&highlight=canada )


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 18, 2012)

I miss "Yankee Doodles". Haven't seen them in a very long time. Loved them - no frosting.


----------



## Blues (Nov 19, 2012)

They're in bankruptcy court now, trying to sell the assets.  News reports say that they're likely to sell off the brands, and someone else will pick them up.  You can all relax now 

http://news.yahoo.com/twinkies-likely-survive-sale-hostess-220428871--finance.html


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Blues said:


> They're in bankruptcy court now, trying to sell the assets.  News reports say that they're likely to sell off the brands, and someone else will pick them up.  You can all relax now
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/twinkies-likely-survive-sale-hostess-220428871--finance.html



  Not until our national crisis is averted.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hostess & Union to enter Mediation!

WHITE PLAINS, New York (Reuters) - Hostess Brands Inc agreed in court on Monday to enter private mediation with its lenders and leaders of a striking union to try to avert the liquidation of the maker of Twinkies snack cakes and Wonder Bread.

Hostess, its lenders and the Bakery, Confectionery, Tobacco Workers and Grain Millers International Union (BCTGM), agreed to go into mediation at the urging of Bankruptcy Judge Robert Drain of the Southern District of New York, who urged mediation rather than a more expensive, public hearing regarding the company's liquidation.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 19, 2012)

Life is funny.  I haven't had one in 30 years or more but now I want one.  

Brian


----------



## persia (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## timeos2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Not until our national crisis is averted.



The rather infamous Greg Rayburn, he who helped Sunterra into a disastrous bankruptcy and eventual sell off, is now CEO of Hostess. I wouldn't bet much except big payouts to top executives under his questionable "watch"  over this storied corporation.  It doesn't bode well.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 27, 2012)

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 27, 2012)

Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 1, 2012)

timeos2 said:


> The rather infamous Greg Rayburn, he who helped Sunterra into a disastrous bankruptcy and eventual sell off, is now CEO of Hostess. I wouldn't bet much except big payouts to top executives under his questionable "watch"  over this storied corporation.  It doesn't bode well.



No surprise here. Though no bonus for Rayburn.

Bankrupt Hostess to Give Execs Bonuses


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 30, 2013)

*Twinkies Are Being Reincarnated*

Unlike the South will rise again!

http://blogs.wsj.com/bankruptcy/201...ess-nears-twinkie-sale-deal/?KEYWORDS=hostess


----------



## persia (Jan 30, 2013)

Rumours are that PBR, the Twinkies of US beer will be taking over twinkies


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 30, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Unlike the South will rise again!



Was there any doubt???

Kurt


----------



## Blues (Mar 13, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Not until our national crisis is averted.



OK, *now* I think we all can take a deep breath and relax...

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/twink...ummer-as--410-million-bid-ok-d-220652823.html


----------



## BoaterMike (Mar 13, 2013)

Blues said:


> OK, *now* I think we all can take a deep breath and relax...
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/twink...ummer-as--410-million-bid-ok-d-220652823.html



Sweet news, IMO.


----------



## Blues (Jun 29, 2013)

The wait is almost over...

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/sweetest-comeback-twinkies-hit-shelves-july-15-6C10423619


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 29, 2013)

I wouldn't eat them before. (Simply because they're an inferior product.) Why would I want to eat them now? Twinkies (and what happened to Hostess in general) is a perfect example of everything that is wrong with corporations and the business landscape of America.

Why support such a product? That's akin to saying, "I support the practice of running a company into the ground and then selling off the assets while ruining the lives of the people who formerly worked there."


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 29, 2013)

Good article here:  http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2012/11/19/why-we-love-twinkies-but-havent-eaten-them-in-years/


The article ends with this, a good summation:
"But as Gertrude Stein might have said, a Twinkie is a Twinkie is a Twinkie. Timeless in one sense, but lost to time in another. With its demise, we’re saying goodbye to a piece of our past. Growing up is funny that way."

My own thoughts here:  Maybe it's generational, not sure, but I know that in the 50s & 60s, these were a real treat to find in your plaid metal (Roy Rogers, Barbie, etc.)lunch box. We didn't have much in those days and a Hostess Twinkie, Snowball, Drake's Ring-Ding, Table Talk Pie, etc. were a real indulgence from our parents, the greatest generation, who endured the Great Depression.



-


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 29, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Good article here:  http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2012/11/19/why-we-love-twinkies-but-havent-eaten-them-in-years/
> 
> 
> The article ends with this, a good summation:
> ...


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 9, 2013)

*They Are Back*

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324260204578584060534891582.html?KEYWORDS=Twinkies


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 16, 2013)

*Are Twinkies Smaller*

http://www.denverpost.com/business/ci_23662607/twinkies-may-be-smaller-than-people-recall


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 16, 2013)

Twinkies are smaller and they cost more.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 16, 2013)

My fellow Americans, our long national nightmare is over.







-


----------



## persia (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## PigsDad (Jul 16, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> Twinkies are smaller and they cost more.


Not surprising, at least not to me.  The old company had to file for bankruptcy, so something had to change to make them more profitable.

Kurt


----------



## Patri (Jul 16, 2013)

I think I'll buy a box today.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 16, 2013)

Are you throwing a wine and Twinkies party for Tuggers?


----------



## Don (Jul 17, 2013)

Zombie Twinkies?


----------

